# ما الفرق بين التوربين(turbine) والمولد(generator)?



## ahmed nour2 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

ما الفرق بين التوربين(turbine) والمولد(generator)?


----------



## zamalkawi (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الإجابة ببساطة هي أن التربين يحول الطاقة الميكانيكية المختزنة في الموائع إلى طاقة حركية دورانية، أي أنه يدخل إليه سائل أو غاز بضغط عالي، وبحركة السائل أو الغاو على ريش التربينة يدفع محورها للدوران، ويؤدي هذا إلى انخفاض ضغط السائل أو الغاز، وهذا يعني أن طاقته انخفضت إذ تحولت إلى طاقة حركية لمحور التربينة

أما المولد فهو شيء مختلف تماما، فهو يحول الطاقة الحركية الدورانية الميكانيكية إلى طاقة كهربية
أي أن الداخل طاقة ميكانيكية والخارج طاقة كهربية
ويحصل المولد على الطاقة الميكانيكية من مصدر ميكانيكي مثل محرك ميكانيكي أو تربينة

لذا عادة ما تجد في محطات توليد الكهرباء التقليدية التربينة موصلة بالمولد


----------

